# Origin-Kontroverse: Electronic Arts möchte "seinen Kunden nur die Wahl lassen"



## icon1zed (16. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Origin-Kontroverse: Electronic Arts möchte "seinen Kunden nur die Wahl lassen"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Origin-Kontroverse: Electronic Arts möchte "seinen Kunden nur die Wahl lassen"


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2012)

Die meisten wollen diese Plattform an sich einfach nicht und da hilft es auch nicht irgendwas zu ändern. Diese Plattform ist einfach vollkommen überflüssig, ein Klotz am Bein, der die Leute nur nervt.


----------



## jan8442 (16. Juli 2012)

Forever Alone EA


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (16. Juli 2012)

Kleine Fraaage. Wo war denn da jetzt diese ominöse Wahlmöglichkeit? ^^

Ich sehe mit der Werbung von Crowd-Funding-Projekten keine Erschließung einer Wahlmöglichkeit für den von Origin gepeinigten Endnutzer. o.o

Oh PC-Games-Comunity erleuchte mich.


----------



## shippy74 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich will nix von nem Kickstarter lesen oder von einem anderen Spiel wenn ich einfach ne Runde im SP zocken will. Auch will ich die Möglichkeit haben mir ein Update bei nem Kumpel zu laden weil mein Internet nicht schnell genug ist. Aber das verstehen die nicht, das hat alles nix mit Service zu tun, das ist nur schön reden von nem total unnötigen und zweifelhaften Programm das den Spieler mehr einschränkt als es ihm nützt. Ich hab BF3 an den Nagel gehängt beim ersten Update mit 3GB, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe das woanders zu laden. Hab den Service angeschrieben und noch nicht mal ne Antwort bekommen. Das ist unter aller Sau was die da mit den Kunden machen, da gibt man 60$ aus plus Karkand und dann kann man nix mehr machen,noch nicht mal verkaufen. Da hätte ich mir besser bei einem Kumpel eine Raubkopie geladen. Nie wieder Origin EA und Co. selbst wenn sie die Games verschenken....Saftladen


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (16. Juli 2012)

Welche Wahlmöglichkeit denn ? Zwischen was ? Was heißt kostenfreies Listing ? Sind die Kickstarterprojekte jetzt kostenlos bei Origin ? Fragen über Fragen... Der Artikel ist schlecht, undeutlich geschrieben und wirft mehr Fragen auf als Informationen zu geben.


----------



## Metko1 (16. Juli 2012)

Schon allein das programm Origin is das gegenteil von Wahlmöglichkeit ich hab nich die möglichkeit zuspielen ohne das programm aufm rechner zu haben GG 

ich möchte die Wahl haben eine NON origin version zu kaufen genau wie es Steam macht sie bietet spiele die man auch ohne Steam kaufen kann bzw. findet. EA hat es vergeigt die können nix bieten und auserdem haben sie es öffentlich zugegeben sie hören sich keine meinungen von menschen an die noch kein Spiel entwickelt haben diese aussage bei Mass effect 3 war bei mir der höhepunkt


----------



## MICHI123 (16. Juli 2012)

"mehr Auswahl" wäre für mich, wenn so abgefuckte schrottige Onlinezwang-plattform-spionage-scheiße *OPTIONAL *zu den Spielen wäre, basta. 

Auswahl gibt es bei Amazon auch an Spielen. 

Wenn Publisher nicht anfangen würde, Mods zu verbieten und den Communitys damit vor den Kopf zu stoßen, dann gäbe es auch mehr Auswahl.

Wenn EA sich mal richtig um Support kümmern würde, wäre das auch schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Wenn ich an C&C Generals denke: Seit der ersten Version gibt es immer wieder Verbindungsabbrüche ("Game detected a missmatch" selbst im Lan, auch wenn sicher nicht gecheatet wurde...) Über den Bug kann man zuhauf im Internet lesen. EA bringt mehrere Patches raus, bringt nochmal ein Addon zum Spiel raus, und scheint sich einen SCH**SDRECK darum zu scheren. Nichts hat Abhilfe bei diesen Verbindungsabbrüche geschaffen.

Und wenn schon Online-Zwänge und so dämliche Plattformen die keiner braucht... dann vernünftig! Man denke nur an:
- Die Steam Einführen beim Release von Half Life 2, kaum wer konnte zocken, ich habe selten so viele Problem-*sammel*-Threads gesehen wie zu dieser Zeit. Unglaublich wie viele Bugs da ganz offensichtlich drin waren...
- geil auch, dass viele Spiele zwar auf DVD gekauft werden können, wo eigentlich auch alle Spieldaten drauf sind, man den Mist aber trotzdem *komplett *runterladen muss! (Die armen Leute auf dem land, wo das mal locker 15 Stunden dauert...)
- Games for Microsoft oder andere Konsorten mit doppelten Accounts: das ist eine BELEIDIGUNG! Nichts funktioniert, bei manchen Spielen muss man 3 (!!!) Accounts haben, sich nacheinander einloggen, und wenn ein Server mal meint nicht verfügbar sein zu müssen, oder man doch mal dummerweise das PW/Nutzername vergessen hat, kann man nicht(/nie wieder) spielen. Frechheit sowas! 
- Der Origin Start, Software die den PC ausspioniert, und erst später eine Anderung der AGBs die auch nicht so richtig fair erschien... und wieder Fehler über Fehler.
- Diablo III Online-Zwang, wochenlang reißen die Fehlermeldungen und Serverüberlastungen nicht ab... 

Viele Jahre nach z.B. Steam, sollte man doch langsam mal wissen wie das laufen muss, und zwar Geld und Aufwand ins Beseitigen der Bugs stecken, und zwar im *Vorfeld*, und zumindest für die Monate nach Release mal richtig in Server investieren und Kapazitäten schaffen oder mieten. Dann wären viele Spiele und Plattformen weit besser weggekommen. Wenn z.B. die Server bei Diablo III immer verfügbar gewesen wären, dann hätten sich auch deutlich weniger Spieler über den Online-Zwang beschwert.

Steam zeigt inzwischen wie es einigermaßen laufen kann, oft sehr günstige Angebote, inzwischen recht stabil, und auch nicht immer ein Online-Zwang, so kann man das einigermaßen ertragen.



Naja, mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt... 
Hätte man vor 10 Jahren gesagt, dass man bald für Singleplayer-Spiele sich den PC ausspionieren lassen muss mit extra Software die dauerhaft laufen muss, das Game kaufen und trotzdem nochmal stundenlang downloaden muss, sich mehrere Accounts anlegen und notieren muss, Mods illegal werden und ganz nebenbei noch ne dauerhafte Internetverbindung braucht... das wär nicht mal mehr als schlechter Witz durchgegangen 

@Metko: Alter, meine Rechtschreibung ist schon nicht gut, aber kennst du so komische Dinger wie "Satzzeichen"?  Langsam steigern, erst ein Satzzachen pro Post versuchen, und irgendwann kriegste vlt. sogar mal ein Komma gesetzt.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (16. Juli 2012)

Origin optional ist die einzige "Auswahl", bei welcher ich noch Titel von EA kaufen werde.
Origin kommt mir, genau wie Ubilauncher und Co. nicht auf die Platte - unter keinen Umständen.
Im Zweifelsfall hole ich mir eher eine Konsolenversion, als diesen Unsinn zu unterstützen.
Steam, ok. Hier bekommt man zudem publisher-übergreifend Titel. Aber für jede Firma ein eigenes Konto? Never.

Solange man hier bei EA, Ubisoft und Co. nicht umdenkt, erhalten diese Firmen von mir keinen einzigen Cent für ein PC-Spiel mehr.


----------



## Datamind (16. Juli 2012)

Zitat: "Electronic Arts möchte "seinen Kunden nur die Wahl lassen"...

Welche Wahl, man hat gar keine Wahl.


----------



## heinz-otto (16. Juli 2012)

Klar will Origin gerne vorne mitspielen. Würde man den Leuten die Wahl lassen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die "Core Gamer" kein Origin benutzen. Also lässt man ihnen nicht die Wahl, sondern setzt sie als DRM-Plattform durch. Ea wird sich denken, dass es bei Steam ja auch so geklappt hat. Die Welt hat sich seit dem HL²-Release aber weitergedreht.

Bei Origin sehe ich durch die Einbindung von Kickstarter Projekten aber noch keinen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Kickstarter habe ich vor allem unterstützt, weil ich an die Entwickler und ihr Projekt glaube. Es hat aber auch eine Rolle gespielt, dass man mit den Entwicklern direkt interagieren kann, d.h. ohne die Publisher dazwischen. Wären die Rewards nicht DRM-freie digitale Downloads bzw. DVDs mit Box, sondern an einen Origin-Account gebundene Versionen, wäre das Crowdfunding niemals so erfolgreich gewesen. Von mir hätten sie dann jedenfalls kein Geld bekommen. Insofern ist es in meinen Augen ein Hohn, dass Origin/EA das so praktizieren will. Ich würde mein Kickstart Projekt da gar nicht sehen wollen. Und bei den "Core Gamern" wird EA mit so einer lachhaften Aktion sicher keinen Fuß in die Tür bekommen. Die Projekte sprechen sich auch ohne Origin prima herum.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch sowieso Ironie pur. Warum müssen die Entwickler denn solche Plattformen wie Kickstarter nutzen? Weil sie von Firmen wie EA mit ihren Spielkonzepten gnadenlos abgewiesen werden. Und jetzt sieht EA auf einmal, dass die Leute dort ordentlich was bezahlt haben und wollen diese Spiele dann doch urplötzlich auf ihrer Plattform haben. Da müssten solche Entwickler eigentlich EA den Mittelfinger zeigen.


----------



## HOTBLACK (16. Juli 2012)

ea soll seine gierigen schmierfinger da raus halten. gerade crowdfunding ist doch so gedacht daß die publisher außen vor bleiben, oder seh' ich das falsch? selbst eine bewerbung seitens ea is mir in dem fall zu viel eingriff. ea hat so doll bei mir verschissen daß ich heutzutage jeder aktion von denen negativ begegne.


----------



## Klingelmann (16. Juli 2012)

ea??? immer noch das selbe,also nichts neues. darum finger weg von ea-spielen.


----------



## Heeze (16. Juli 2012)

mimimimi Origin ist geil verdammt


----------



## DerBloP (16. Juli 2012)

"Laut DeMartini ruft alles, was EA tut, eine gewisse Reaktion hervor, die nicht immer positiv ausfällt"

sollte eigentlich heißen, "EA ruft Reaktionen hervor die schlichtweg Negativ sind"


----------



## Worrel (16. Juli 2012)

> Dabei wolle man dem Kunden doch lediglich "mehr Wahlmöglichkeiten bieten."


Ich hätte gerne die Wahl, ME3 über Steam ohne Origin zu spielen.


----------



## Kerusame (16. Juli 2012)

"mehr wahlmöglichkeiten" schließt aus:
origin-zwang
online-zwang
nicht ausschaltbare werbefenster

"mehr wahlmöglichkeiten" schließt nicht aus:
günstiger preise für ddl statt cd/dvd
bonus-features weil origin benutzt wird
neuentwicklungen neben den standardserien (nfs, fifa, bf,...)


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2012)

Heeze schrieb:


> mimimimi Origin ist geil verdammt


 
jaaaa
eine ähnlich intelligente und differenzierte Aussage wie die Antipode :"mimimi EA ist scheiße" 

Aber was für eine Wahl eigentlich? Kaufen und Nichtkaufen? Steam oder Origin? Coke oder Pepsi?
Man zweifelt irgendwo schon ein wenig an der eigenen Lesekompetenz beim suchen der Wahlmöglichkeiten, aber wenn man schaut das andere die auch nicht gefunden haben ...


----------



## Fresh1981 (17. Juli 2012)

Wo hat EA einem denn die Wahl gelassen. Ich wollte FIFA 12 musste aber Origin installieren um FIFA spielen zu können wo blieb mir da bitte die Wahl. Ich bin zwar gegen Raubkopien aber gerade sollche Dinge wie permanente Online Anbindung  bzw Online Zwang bringen viele dazu sich ein Spiel irgendwo gecrackt zu besorgen. Für meine ganzen Spiele habe bin ich mittlerweile bei 5 oder 6 Online Platformen angemeldet. Wir Spieler haben nur die Wahl kaufen oder nich und genau da kommen dann die Raubkopien ins Spiel. Traurig mit anzusehen wie sich der Markt in den letzen zwanzig Jahren zum schlechten gewadelt hat.


----------



## Theojin (17. Juli 2012)

EA braucht sich nur mal die Steamsommeraktion anschauen, auch und insbesondere die Preise und Vielfalt der Angebote. Mit Verlaub EA, aber da könnt ihr auch in 10 Jahren niemals gegen ankommen.

So wie WoW eine Dekade lang der Platzhirsch unter den MMOs ist und sein wird, wird dies bei den Distributionsplattformen eben Steam sein. Origin bietet nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts, was mich irgendwie davon überzeugen könnte, es wirklich zu nutzen.
Ich habe es drauf, aber nur aus einem Grund - damit ich Battlefield 3 spielen kann.
Wenn dieser Umstand irgendwann nicht mehr so ist, dann fliegt Origin sofort von der Platte.

Bei Steam ist allerdings auch nicht alles Gold, was glänzt, aber die haben nunmal einen Vorsprung von 9 Jahren. 2003 habe ich Steam zum ersten Mal drauf gehabt, als ich CS gespielt habe ( oje oje, so lange ist das schon her ).


----------



## Meckermann (17. Juli 2012)

Dabei wolle man dem Kunden doch lediglich "mehr Wahlmöglichkeiten bieten."

Ich habe die Wahl getroffen, nichts mehr von euch zu kaufen. Schmort in der Hölle EA!


----------



## realShauni (17. Juli 2012)

Toll zu sehen wie fröhlich auf EA / Origin einbasht wird aber oftmals im gleichen Satz Steam hochgelobt wird.

Daraus kann man schließen das es euch nur darum geht wer die günstigsten Angebote hat, nicht um DRM, Datenschutz, Always On usw.

Und das sind vermutlich auch die gleichen Leute die immer über die Raubkopierer meckern obwohl der Entwickler bei einer Raubkopie genau soviel Geld bekommt wie bei einem Steamdeal, nähmlich garnichts.

Aber soweit denkt der einfältige Gamer nicht, hauptsache er kann Geld sparen


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (17. Juli 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Toll zu sehen wie fröhlich auf EA / Origin einbasht wird aber oftmals im gleichen Satz Steam hochgelobt wird.
> 
> Daraus kann man schließen das es euch nur darum geht wer die günstigsten Angebote hat, nicht um DRM, Datenschutz, Always On usw.


 
Und die gleichen Deppen, die sich Diablo 3 gekauft haben obwohl es ebenfalls den dummen AlwaysOn-DRM hat.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Toll zu sehen wie fröhlich auf EA / Origin einbasht wird aber oftmals im gleichen Satz Steam hochgelobt wird.
> 
> Daraus kann man schließen das es euch nur darum geht wer die günstigsten Angebote hat, nicht um DRM, Datenschutz, Always On usw.


1. _Steam _wurde als Konzept eingeführt, Patches leichter zu verteilen - _Origin_, um Kundendaten an Dritte weiterzugeben (siehe ursprüngliche AGB)

2. Ich habe mit _Steam _inzwischen bereits eine Spiel Verwaltungs, Community und Kauf Plattform. Ich brauche keine zweite, bei der ich dann ggfalls eine Erweiterung nicht nutzen kann, weil das Hauptspiel auf der anderen Plattform ist.

3. Bei _Steam _gibt es spielübergreifende Aktionen (Pre Order Bonus Items für _Team Fortress_ _2 _beim Kauf eines ganz anderen Spiels; _Portal_ Level u.a. in _Defense Grid: Awakening_ und _The Ball_)

4. Wären die Deals nicht lukrativ, würden die Publisher/Entwickler ihre Spiele nicht auf _Steam _veröffentlichen.

5. Wieviele Spieleserver hat _Valve _schon ausgestellt? In wie vielen "Service Updates" hat _EA _dasselbe schon für diverse Titel gemacht?

6. _Steam _ist nicht "Always on", es gibt einen Offline Modus.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. _Steam _wurde als Konzept eingeführt, Patches leichter zu verteilen - _Origin_, um Kundendaten an Dritte weiterzugeben (siehe ursprüngliche AGB)...


 Ist aber im Grunde vollkommen egal als was es mal ursprünglich eingeführt wurde, dass was zählt ist der aktuelle Stand.

Und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es bei Steam auch am Anfang einen ähnlichen Protest in Foren gab. Ist aber unerheblich, da die breite Masse es nutzt.
Origin ist etabliert und wird genau wie Steam nicht mehr verschwinden, ganz egal was 2-3% der Käufer in Foren schreiben, da diese geringe Anzahl der Leute für die Verkaufszahlen kaum von Bedeutung sind.


----------



## shippy74 (17. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ist aber im Grunde vollkommen egal als was es mal ursprünglich eingeführt wurde, dass was zählt ist der aktuelle Stand.
> 
> Und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es bei Steam auch am Anfang einen ähnlichen Protest in Foren gab. Ist aber unerheblich, da die breite Masse es nutzt.
> Origin ist etabliert und wird genau wie Steam nicht mehr verschwinden, ganz egal was 2-3% der Käufer in Foren schreiben, da diese geringe Anzahl der Leute für die Verkaufszahlen kaum von Bedeutung sind.



Genau so ist es und da gibt es nur zwei möglichkeiten: Entweder Kaufen und Nutzen oder nen Bogen drumherum machen. Die dritte Alternative mit Kopien lass ich hier mal außen vor da es nicht legal ist.

Mir wäre dieses Spionage Tool noch relativ egal wenn ich nicht zu Updates gezwungen würde (Steam) oder aber an die Updates über dritte rankommen könnte (schlechte Leitung / MB Begrenzung) und nach aktivierung Offline Spielen könnte wann und wo ich will. Da aber anscheinend sowas nicht gewollt ist kommt für mich so ein Programm / Spiel nicht in Frage. Mein Geld brauchen die eh nicht da die eh alle Milliarden von Dollar im Plus sind.


----------



## Meckermann (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. _Steam _wurde als Konzept eingeführt, Patches leichter zu verteilen - _Origin_, um Kundendaten an Dritte weiterzugeben (siehe ursprüngliche AGB)


 
Ach bitte. Und der Klapperstorch wurde als Konzept eingeführt, um Babys leichter zu verteilen? Steam wurde erdacht, um Kunden zu entrechten, mehr nicht.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die meisten wollen diese Plattform an sich einfach nicht und da hilft es auch nicht irgendwas zu ändern. Diese Plattform ist einfach vollkommen überflüssig, ein Klotz am Bein, der die Leute nur nervt.


 
Das ist Deine Meinung, die auch vielen von anderen Nutzern geteilt wird. Da finde ich das Zitat von EA wesentlich erwachsener und korrekter.

Was ich nie verstehen werde ist, wieso regt es euch Leute dermassen auf wenn es etwas gibt was wo ihr kein Interesse dran habt, es aber nicht nutzen müsst?

Wenn ihr Origin only Spiele wollt dann braucht ihr es und da hilft kein gejammere. Entweder verzichtet oder akzeptiert es aber verschontz uns mit diesen rumgeflenne.

Mich nervt Origin nicht, ich hab BF3 da gekauft und nur gute Erfahrungen mit Origin gemacht. Ich bin kein Freund von Origin aber wollte BF3, also habe ich mich damit abgefunden. Es tut ja nicht weh.

Seht es doch endlich ein, heutzutage brauch man Steam, Origin, Battle.Net, Ubilauncher und noch ein oder zwei, dann ist man abgedeckt.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ihr Origin only Spiele wollt dann braucht ihr es und da hilft kein gejammere. Entweder verzichtet oder akzeptiert es aber verschontz uns mit diesen rumgeflenne.
> ...


 Naja, aber eigentlich ist doch das PCG-Forum/Kommentare zu News auch dafür da. Und wenn ich böse wäre, könnte ich diesen Kommentar von dir als Geflenne über das Geflenne bezeichnen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Ach bitte. Und der Klapperstorch wurde als Konzept eingeführt, um Babys leichter zu verteilen? Steam wurde erdacht, um Kunden zu entrechten, mehr nicht.


 Laut Wikipedia kam die Idee, mit Steam überhaupt was zu verkaufen erst während der Entwicklung daran:
_
"Daher begann Valve,  die traditionelle Verwaltung von Onlinespielen zu überdenken. Dazu  wurde eine zweiteilige Liste mit sofort erforderlichen sowie angesichts  weiteren Spielerandrangs langfristig erforderlichen Änderungen erstellt.  Diese Liste umfasste unter anderem *automatische Updates*, verbesserte  *Anti-Cheat*-Maßnahmen, die Spielbarkeit eigener Spiele *von jedem beliebigen Rechner *und *Ingame-Kommunikation*. 
Während der Arbeit an diesem System kam den Entwicklern die Idee, über eine solche Plattform Spiele auch zu verkaufen."_

(Hervorhebungen von mir)

Origin hingegen hatte zu Beginn derartige Paragraphen in ihren AGB, daß sie _gerichtlich gezwungen werden mussten_, das Programm zu ändern ...


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Naja, aber eigentlich ist doch das PCG-Forum/Kommentare zu News auch dafür da. Und wenn ich böse wäre, könnte ich diesen Kommentar von dir als Geflenne über das Geflenne bezeichnen.



Da hst Du Recht. Der einzige Grund warum ich rumflenne ist das Unvermögen anderer... Mit euch habe ich unmittelbar zu tun, das ist ewas anderes als Origin, da darf ich das  Bei Origin habe ich die Wahl, bei Euch nicht (ich will nciht alle auf die Ignore Luist packen^^)

Für mich ist ein Forum eher dazu da zu Diskutieren und Spaß zu haben, nicht um alles und jeden andauernd runter- oder schlecht zu machen. Aber das ist beklanntlich ein Volkssport um von seinem eigenen unvolkommenen Leben abzulenken.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von Origin aber wollte BF3, also habe ich mich damit abgefunden. Es tut ja nicht weh.


 Unsinnige Kopierschütze und 20 verschiedene Konten und Zusatzprogramme, die du vor Start eines einzigen Spiels erstmal aufrufen und eingeben musst, "tun auch nicht weh", müssen deshalb aber trotzdem nicht sein. 
Vor allem, wenn man sieht, was für gesetzwidrige Absichten die Macher mit den Kundendaten vorhatten. Die werden ja nicht von der erfolgten Rechtsprechung plötzlich geläutert.

Wie man ja auch an der ersten AGB Änderung deutlich sehen konnte, die laut einem Anwalt lediglich Kosmetik war und sich de facto nix geändert hatte.



Vordack schrieb:


> Seht es doch endlich ein, ...


Das ist ja mal ein gutes Argument.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Unsinnige Kopierschütze und 20 verschiedene Konten und Zusatzprogramme, die du vor Start eines einzigen Spiels erstmal aufrufen und eingeben musst, "tun auch nicht weh", müssen deshalb aber trotzdem nicht sein.
> Vor allem, wenn man sieht, was für gesetzwidrige Absichten die Macher mit den Kundendaten vorhatten. Die werden ja nicht von der erfolgten Rechtsprechung plötzlich geläutert.
> 
> Wie man ja auch an der ersten AGB Änderung deutlich sehen konnte, die laut einem Anwalt lediglich Kosmetik war und sich de facto nix geändert hatte.


 
Maßlose Übertreibung...

Ich starte Steam, ich starte ein Spiel und keiner meckert.

Ich starte Origin und ich starte dann BF3, ein Browser öffnet sich und schon sind es "Unsinnige Kopierschütze und 20 verschiedene Konten und Zusatzprogramme"....

Und alle Entwickler sind böse und haben nur vor dem Kunden Schaden zuzufügen....


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...Aber das ist beklanntlich ein Volkssport um von seinem eigenen unvolkommenen Leben abzulenken.


 Ich glaube eher das es die Hoffnung ist, ein Umdenken bei anderen zu bewirken. Auch wenn es utopisch ist, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## stawacz (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung, die auch vielen von anderen Nutzern geteilt wird. Da finde ich das Zitat von EA wesentlich erwachsener und korrekter.
> 
> Was ich nie verstehen werde ist, wieso regt es euch Leute dermassen auf wenn es etwas gibt was wo ihr kein Interesse dran habt, es aber nicht nutzen müsst?
> 
> ...




sehe ich genau so,,steam ist genau der gleiche senf,,,is doch klar das die größten publisher nach dem erfolg von steam nachziehen,,und EA stellt nun mal locker 10 top titel im jahr,da is es doch nachvollziehbar das sie auch auf den zug aufspringen,,wär ich da chef ,ich würds genau so machen bzw häts schon früher getan


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das es die Hoffnung ist, ein Umdenken bei anderen zu bewirken. Auch wenn es utopisch ist, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Ich sehe irgendwo noch Hoffnung das die ganzen "Meckerer" irgendwann mal erwachsen werden und einsehen daß es noch andere Gründe gibt warum etwas existiert außer für einen selbst, ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt,. 

edit: Da ssind die schlimsten, Leute die etwas als "Fakt" deklarieren nur weil sie der Meinung sind es IST so und alle die etwas anderes meinen sind im Unrecht.

Könnte man auch über mich sagen nur ist mir das relativ egal da ich weiss das ich den richtigen Weg gehe. Von den 24 Stunden am Tag bin ich ca. 18 glücklich, die restliche Zeit schlafe ich. In den 18 Stunden lächele/lache ich bestimmt zu 70% der Zeit, schlechte Laune gibt es bei mir quasi nicht. Ja, ich gehe den richtigen Weg


----------



## Meckermann (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich starte Steam, ich starte ein Spiel und keiner meckert.


 
Doch: ich.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Doch: ich.



Ja, ist mir schon bewusst daß der Name bei Dir Programm ist. Bist Du zufällig ein Twink von einem anderen User der sich so einen Namen ganz bewusst erstellt hat? 

Wieso hast Du Steam wenn Du dann meckerst? Verstehe ioch nciht. Entweder man mag etwas und nimmt es oder man entscheidet sich dagegen. Etwas nicht zu mögen und trotzdem zu nehmen finde ich absolut inkonsequent.

Dann müsste mein Name glaube ich "Lifeistfuckingbeautiful-Mann" heissen


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Maßlose Übertreibung...


Hab ja nicht behauptet, daß es so ein Spiel gäbe.

Das Beispiel war nur dazu gedacht, aufzuzeigen, wie sinnlos dein "Argument" "Tut ja nicht weh." ist.



> Und alle Entwickler sind böse und haben nur vor dem Kunden Schaden zuzufügen....


 EA nachweislich: ja. Die mussten ja erst offiziell zurückgepfiffen werden, um sich an geltende Gesetze zu halten.

PS: Schaden muss nicht weh tun, um zu existieren.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht behauptet, daß es so ein Spiel gäbe.
> 
> Das Beispiel war nur dazu gedacht, aufzuzeigen, wie sinnlos dein "Argument" "Tut ja nicht weh." ist.



Sinnlos ist mein Argument nur wenn man nur (s)eine Sichtweise betrachtet. Wenn man ein kleines bisschen weiter denkt würde man schnell darauf kommen daß soclhe Plattformen, egal bei wem sie sind, viele Vorteile bieten (Support, Patches, Mobilität) und nur wenige Nachteile (mir fäät nur Onlinezwang ein).



> EA nachweislich: ja. Die mussten ja erst offiziell zurückgepfiffen werden, um sich an geltende Gesetze zu halten.
> 
> PS: Schaden muss nicht weh tun, um zu existieren.



Merke Dir eines: Nur weil etwas gegen das geltende Gesetz ist muss es noch lange nicht böde sein. Nur weil EA gegen das, nebenbei veraltete - deutsche Recht verstösst bedeutet daß noch lange nicht daß EA uns Schaden zufügen möchte. Das ist so ziemlich genau das was EA nicht wünscht - denn wenn es uns Kunden verliert dann wars das mit EA. Es geht EA vielmehr darum mehr über unsere Spielgewohnheiten zu erfahren damit sie bessere Spiele/DLC's veröffentlichen können die den User-Gewohnheiten entsprechen.

Ja, jetzt kommt wieder wie naiv ich bin und das die Realität anders ausseiht und und und... so wie ich es oben aufgeführt habe ist der einzige logische Grund warum EA Daten von uns möchte. Es GIBT einfach keinen anderen schüssigen Grund.

P.S. Schaden liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich bin bei Origin, bei Steam, bei Ubisoft, bei Battle.net und bei Facebook registriert. Ach ja, und bei PCGames. Und ich habe noch NIE in irgendeiner Forum gespürt daß ich dadurch benachteiligt bin. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich muss nur immer über die "ach-so-drangsalierten" Forenuser schmunzeln die sich in ihrem Recht beschnitten fühlen und die Welt für böse halten.

Ihr habt kein ausgeprägten sinn füpr Recht - ihr seit einfach Paranoid.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sinnlos ist mein Argument nur wenn man nur (s)eine Sichtweise betrachtet. Wenn man ein kleines bisschen weiter denkt würde man schnell darauf kommen daß soclhe Plattformen, egal bei wem sie sind, viele Vorteile bieten (Support, Patches, Mobilität) und nur wenige Nachteile (mir fäät nur Onlinezwang ein).


Vorteile von Platformen haben nichts mit "weh tun" zu tun - und ausschliesslich diese Formulierung habe ich angesprochen.
Weil du mit "tut ja nicht weh" versucht hast, dieses als ein "Argument" für Origin in die Diskussion einzubringen.



> Merke Dir eines: Nur weil etwas gegen das geltende Gesetz ist muss es noch lange nicht böse sein. Nur weil EA gegen das, nebenbei veraltete - deutsche Recht verstösst bedeutet daß noch lange nicht daß EA uns Schaden zufügen möchte.


Wenn ein Anwalt als Fazit der ersten AGB Fassung folgendes schreibt, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher:
_
"Die Nutzungsbedingungen und der Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag von Origin  sowie die Datenschutz-Richtlinien von Electronic Arts enthalten  umfangreiche Verstöße gegen Verbraucher- und Datenschutzrechte. EA nimmt  sich über die Nutzungsbedingungen das Recht heraus, einen umfangreichen  Kopierschutz einzuführen, der in seiner Wirkung einer Spyware gleich  kommt. 
Ferner räumt sich EA das Recht ein, praktisch alle Daten über die  Nutzer, über deren Computer sowie deren Verhalten zu erfassen und zu  verarbeiten. Nach den ersten Protesten wurde zumindest die Klausel  entfernt, nach der diese Daten für Marketingzwecke genutzt und weiter  gegeben werden durften."_
(Quelle)



> Das ist so ziemlich genau das was EA nicht wünscht - denn wenn es uns Kunden verliert dann wars das mit EA.


Kunden verliert man auch mit dem Beenden von Online Services für Spiele vom letzten Jahr, dem Nichtanbieten eines Nachfolgetitels im Stammladen seiner Kunden, jährlichen Vollpreis Nachfolgetiteln, in denen nur die aktuellen Sportlernamen als neuer Inhalt vorhanden sind, überteuerten DLCs, ...



> ... so wie ich es oben aufgeführt habe ist der einzige logische Grund warum EA Daten von uns möchte. Es GIBT einfach keinen anderen schüssigen Grund.


Und was war mit der sogar in den ursprünglichen AGB verankerten weltweiten Weitergabe von Kundendaten?
Die hätten sie ja bestimmt nicht aus reiner Menschenfreundlichkeit umsonst weitergereicht ...



> P.S. Schaden liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich bin bei Origin, bei Steam, bei Ubisoft, bei Battle.net und bei Facebook registriert. Ach ja, und bei PCGames. Und ich habe noch NIE in irgendeiner Forum gespürt daß ich dadurch benachteiligt bin.


Nur, weil du es (noch) nicht spürst, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß man sich da keine Gedanken drum machen müsste.



> ... die sich in ihrem Recht beschnitten fühlen ....


Wären EA mit den Origin AGB durchgekommen, dann wären Origin Kunden definitiv in ihren Rechten beschnitten.



> Ihr habt kein ausgeprägten Sinn für Recht - ihr seit einfach Paranoid.


Also deine "Argumente" ...  

Aber gut, ich mach mal mit: 
Du hast keinen ausgeprägten Rechtssinn, denn was Privatsphäre in Bezug auf persönliche Daten angeht, scheint dir alles egal zu sein. Du bist einfach eine Frohnatur, die ihre Daten unbekümmert ins Web ejakuliert - hoffen wir mal, daß du nicht irgendwann "Alimente" dafür zahlen musst.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vorteile von Platformen haben nichts mit "weh tun" zu tun - und ausschliesslich diese Formulierung habe ich angesprochen.
> Weil du mit "tut ja nicht weh" versucht hast, dieses als ein "Argument" für Origin in die Diskussion einzubringen.



Mit "tut ja nicht weh" meinte ich daß die Zeiten wo Resourcen Kanppheit herrscht vorbei sind. Und es ist kein Argument pro Origin, es ist ein Anti-Anitorigin-Punkt.



> Wenn ein Anwalt als Fazit der ersten AGB Fassung folgendes schreibt, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher:
> _[
> 
> "Die Nutzungsbedingungen und der Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag von Origin  sowie die Datenschutz-Richtlinien von Electronic Arts enthalten  umfangreiche Verstöße gegen Verbraucher- und Datenschutzrechte. EA nimmt  sich über die Nutzungsbedingungen das Recht heraus, einen umfangreichen  Kopierschutz einzuführen, der in seiner Wirkung einer Spyware gleich  kommt.
> Ferner räumt sich EA das Recht ein, praktisch alle Daten über die  Nutzer, über deren Computer sowie deren Verhalten zu erfassen und zu  verarbeiten. Nach den ersten Protesten wurde zumindest die Klausel  entfernt, nach der diese Daten für Marketingzwecke genutzt und weiter  gegeben werden durften."_



Ja, da steht doch nichts anderes drin als daß EA Deine Daten anschauen darf. Marketing wurde ja entfernt. Jetzt denk mal einen Schritt weiter. Wozu könnte EA, ein Multimillionendollarkonzern, an den Daten von seinen Kunden interessiert sein. Tip: Die 20.0000 die Fritz und die 500 die Kunz auf dem Konto hat sind EA sicherlich egal.
(Quelle)




> Kunden verliert man auch mit dem Beenden von Online Services für Spiele vom letzten Jahr, dem Nichtanbieten eines Nachfolgetitels im Stammladen seiner Kunden, jährlichen Vollpreis Nachfolgetiteln, in denen nur die aktuellen Sportlernamen als neuer Inhalt vorhanden sind, überteuerten DLCs, ...



Kunden verliert man auch bei regelmäßigem Stromausfall, weil die Disketten minderwertig sind oder weil der Service mies ist. Was willst Du mir sagen? So eine Liste könnte man bei JEDEM Publisher erstellen.



> Und was war mit der sogar in den ursprünglichen AGB verankerten weltweiten Weitergabe von Kundendaten?
> Die hätten sie ja bestimmt nicht aus reiner Menschenfreundlichkeit umsonst weitergereicht ...



Menschenfreund? In welcher Welt lebst Du? Ich hab nie behauptet daß irgendwer irgenwems Freundist. EA geht es ums Geld. Und das machen sie am ebsten wenn sie die Bedürfnisse ihrer Kunden kennen. 



> Nur, weil du es (noch) nicht spürst, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß man sich da keine Gedanken drum machen müsste.



Ja, ich habe mir viele Gedanken darüber gemacht wie ICH damit umgehe. Ich habe in keinester Form irgendwelche Sicherheitsrisiken für mich entdecken können und niemand konnte mir ein Gegenteil beweisen. Selbst von euch Pros kam kaum was interesantes als ich den Federhandschuh geworfen habe (hier ist mein Name, stellt was damit an).



> Wären EA mit den Origin AGB durchgekommen, dann wären Origin Kunden definitiv in ihren Rechten beschnitten.



Wasimmerduunsauchsagenmöchtest. Merke mal wieder -> In seinen Rechten beschnitten zu werden ist nicht unbedingt als negativ zu erachten. Aber das zu verstehen ist nicht gerade einfach.




> Also deine "Argumente" ...
> 
> Aber gut, ich mach mal mit:
> Du hast keinen ausgeprägten Rechtssinn, denn was Privatsphäre in Bezug auf persönliche Daten angeht, scheint dir alles egal zu sein. Du bist einfach eine Frohnatur, die ihre Daten unbekümmert ins Web ejakuliert - hoffen wir mal, daß du nicht irgendwann "Alimente" dafür zahlen musst.



Nein, ich habe keinen ausgeprägten Rechtssinn. Und nein, mir ist in Bezug auf Privatsüphäre nicht alles egal. Ich schaffe es nur noch zwischen wichtig und unwichtig und real und virtuell und IP Adresse und echte Adresse zu unterscheiden. Ja, ich bin eine Frohnatur, ich liebe das leben. Und wieder nein, ejakulieren tue ich definitiv anders. Meine Email zu verteilen sehe ich nicht als ejakulieren an.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mit "tut ja nicht weh" meinte ich daß die Zeiten wo Resourcen Knappheit herrscht vorbei sind.


Das ist damit aber überhaupt nicht rübergekommen.



> Wozu könnte EA, ein Multimillionendollarkonzern, an den Daten von seinen Kunden interessiert sein.


Nun, zB um diese Daten gewinnbringend zu veräußern. Wie ich schon sagte.



> Kunden verliert man auch bei regelmäßigem Stromausfall, weil die Disketten minderwertig sind oder weil der Service mies ist. Was willst Du mir sagen? So eine Liste könnte man bei JEDEM Publisher erstellen.


Dann erstell so eine Liste doch beispielsweise mal für Valve.
Da fallen mir deutlich weniger solcher Punkte ein.



> EA geht es ums Geld. Und das machen sie am besten wenn sie die Bedürfnisse ihrer Kunden kennen.


Aber nicht unbedingt im Sinne ihrer Kunden.



> Merke mal wieder -> In seinen Rechten beschnitten zu werden ist nicht unbedingt als negativ zu erachten. Aber das zu verstehen ist nicht gerade einfach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realShauni (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. _Steam _wurde als Konzept eingeführt, Patches leichter zu verteilen - _Origin_, um Kundendaten an Dritte weiterzugeben (siehe ursprüngliche AGB)


Lol, bist du wirklich so Naiv oder redest du dir das nur selbst ein um deine heuchlerisches Verhalten bzgl. Steam weiter rechtfertigen zu können damit du auch in Zukunft Spieleschnäppchen abstauben kannst (auf deiner "Patch-Plattform")?

Man kann Spiele auch ohne Steam patchen, den Patcher direkt ins Spiel, bei Spielstart und aktivierter Inet Verbindung wird geprüft ob ein Patch existiert und ggf zur Installation angeboten.

Steam war von Anfang an als DRM Vertriebsweg geplant und genau das ist es heute auch oder willst du das etwa auch abstreiten?

Die Schnäppchen lassen euch einfach nur blind werden.



Worrel schrieb:


> 2. Ich habe mit _Steam _inzwischen bereits eine Spiel Verwaltungs, Community und Kauf Plattform. Ich brauche keine zweite, bei der ich dann ggfalls eine Erweiterung nicht nutzen kann, weil das Hauptspiel auf der anderen Plattform ist.


Wenn du keine zweite willst solltest du garkeine tolerieren, wenn du eine tolerierst musst du auch andere tolerieren den mit deiner Steam nutzung unterstützt du generell diese Konzept. Denk mal drüber nach, ist besser als eine Monopolstellung für Valve zu fordern.



Worrel schrieb:


> 3. Bei _Steam _gibt es spielübergreifende Aktionen (Pre Order Bonus Items für _Team Fortress_ _2 _beim Kauf eines ganz anderen Spiels; _Portal_ Level u.a. in _Defense Grid: Awakening_ und _The Ball_)


Ja, Steam ist gut darin einem Sachen zu verkaufen die man eigentlich garnicht braucht / haben will.



Worrel schrieb:


> 4. Wären die Deals nicht lukrativ, würden die Publisher/Entwickler ihre Spiele nicht auf _Steam _veröffentlichen..


Der Publisher und Valve verdient sicher noch eine paar Dollar dran aber der Entwickler sieht davon nichts mehr. Es ist einfach nur eine reste ausschlachtung.



Worrel schrieb:


> 6. _Steam _ist nicht "Always on", es gibt einen Offline Modus.


 Der ja auch so wunderbar funktioniert wie man an dem Server-Ausfall letztens gesehen hat 
Ich meinte aber auch eher die Richtung die das alles geht, wer Steam unterstützt braucht sich nicht wundern wenn die Publisher im neue Gängeleien erfinden um mehr Profit zu machen, wer kein Problem mit Steam hat wird vermutlich auch kein Problem mehr mit Always-On haben oder eine zweite Plattform zu nutzen usw.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann erstell so eine Liste doch beispielsweise mal für Valve.
> Da fallen mir deutlich weniger solcher Punkte ein.



- unnötiger Kopierschutz
- Onlinezwang bevor man off gehen kann
- Originale am VK Tag teurer als im Laden
- kann nicht spielen wenn Steam ausfällt
- Steam überprüft die Herdware des Kunden (SPIONAGE!!!!)

Und das weiss ich ohne mich mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.

Das Bild wäre wohl eher etwas für Dich 

Übringens, Dein Verhalten find ich gehört mitzu den armseligsten die ich mitr vorstellen könnte (ist nicht böse gemeint). Auf der einen Seite Steam als Onlineplattform zu loben und dann ne andere Plattform die auch performant ist zu verdammen. Sehr stringent.


----------



## shippy74 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich versteh die Argumentation FÜR diese Plattformen auch nicht, wo war denn früher das Problem nen Patch zu finden? da ging man auf die Hersteller Seite oder auf ne Spieleseite und hat den Patch geladen sofern man ihn wollte, heute bekommst ihn aufs Auge gedrückt ob du willst oder nicht.
Wozu brauch ich ein extra Tool um Spiele zu kaufen?? Es gibt Gamesload Amazon usw. wenn man keine 24 Stunden auf ein Spiel warten kann dann hats eh keinen Zweck mehr....
Es gibt und gab in meinen Augen noch nie einen wirklich guten Grund warum man Steam oder Origin und Co installieren sollte.
Früher ging man ins Geschäft, kaufte ein Spiel installierte es und konnte spielen, heute lädst du 1000 Gigabyte an unnötigem Schwachsinn den man nicht wirklich braucht (MP Karten bei nem eigentlichen SP Game  lol). Die Angebote sollen den Kunden eh nur bei Laune halten und noch mehr an die Plattform binden, wers braucht kann das ja gerne machen, aber ihr solltet euch nicht wundern wenn eines Tages das böse erwachen kommt.....
Ich kann weiter sehr gut ohne Spiele mit diesen fragwürdigen Shops verzichten, gibt wirklich genug Spiele die man noch ohne all den Mist bekommt.
Schade ist nur das diese Drecks Plattformen mittlerweile auch teilweise Einzug in die Billig Spiele der Software Pyramide ihren weg finden....


----------



## ING (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. _Steam _wurde als Konzept eingeführt, Patches leichter zu verteilen - _Origin_, um Kundendaten an Dritte weiterzugeben (siehe ursprüngliche AGB)


 sry worrel, ich mag dich und deine art zu diskutieren (trotz verschiedener meinung) aber hier konnte ich mir ein breites grinsen nicht verkneifen, ansonsten erkläre mir bitte warum...


hl2 damals online aktiviert werden musste
warum die hl2 spieledaten auf dem datenträger verschlüsselt waren und nur mithilfe von steam entschlüsselt werden konnten
warum man hl2 mit einem steam konto verknüpfen musste was ein weiterverkauf des spiels unmöglich machte
ein bisschen viel "funktionalität" für ein "patch-verteiler", findest du nicht auch?


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Lol, bist du wirklich so Naiv oder redest du dir das nur selbst ein um deine heuchlerisches Verhalten bzgl. Steam weiter rechtfertigen zu können damit du auch in Zukunft Spieleschnäppchen abstauben kannst (auf deiner "Patch-Plattform")?
> 
> Steam war von Anfang an als DRM Vertriebsweg geplant und genau das ist es heute auch oder willst du das etwa auch abstreiten?


Siehe den Wiki Artikel zu Steam: Steam – Wikipedia
"... Während der Arbeit an [Steam] kam den Entwicklern die Idee, über eine solche Plattform Spiele auch zu verkaufen."



> Man kann Spiele auch ohne Steam patchen, den Patcher direkt ins Spiel, bei Spielstart und aktivierter Inet Verbindung wird geprüft ob ein Patch existiert und ggf zur Installation angeboten.


Den man dann aber für jedes neue Spiel erneut in das Spiel Programm einbinden müsste.
Bei einer Änderung am Patch Server müsste man dann jedes einzelne Spiel unabhängig vom Standard Patchvorgang separat für den Zugriff auf den geänderten Server patchen - gerade diese Art der Patchverteilung wollte man ja aber verhindern.
Da ist es dann nur logisch, daß man den Patchvorgang komplett aus den Spielen rausnimmt und in ein extra Programm verfrachtet.

Abgesehen davon gelten dieselben Überlegungen ja für die weiteren Punkte, die mit Steam verwirklicht werden sollten ("_verbesserte Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen, die Spielbarkeit eigener Spiele von jedem beliebigen Rechner und Ingame-Kommunikation_").



> Wenn du keine zweite willst solltest du gar keine tolerieren, wenn du eine tolerierst musst du auch andere tolerieren denn mit deiner Steam nutzung unterstützt du generell diese Konzept.  ...


Was ist das denn für ein Argument?
"Wenn du schon ein Auto hast, dann musst du dir auch ein zweites Auto kaufen, schliesslich unterstützt du ja schon das Prinzip "Auto"."

Analog: doppelte Versicherungen, Facebook Accounts, Handys, Eisbecher, Wohnungen, ...

Ehrlich: mir fällt kein einziges Beispiel für X ein, wo das Prinzip: "Ich finde das generell gut, aber ich habe mich für X entschieden" logisch sinnvoll zu der Aussage "Dann muss ich mir die Alternative Y auch zulegen" führt.



> Ja, Steam ist gut darin einem Sachen zu verkaufen die man eigentlich garnicht braucht / haben will.


Ich fand die Portal Level in diversen anderen INdie SPielen extrem gut und wünsche mir eine Aktion auch für den HL3 Release.



> Der Publisher und Valve verdient sicher noch eine paar Dollar dran aber der Entwickler sieht davon nichts mehr. Es ist einfach nur eine reste ausschlachtung.


Welche "Reste"?
Valve kann auch nur die Keys vergeben, die ihnen vom Entwickler/Publisher zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Wenn die alle sind und noch Nachfrage besteht, macht der Entwickler einfach neue. Sind ja keine Retail Packungen, die irgendwelche Lager verstopfen oä.

Und da die Entwickler/Publisher eben neue Keys generieren müssen, werden die bestimmt auch was davon abbekommen, sonst würden sie ja keine neuen rausrücken.



> Der ja auch so wunderbar funktioniert wie man an dem Server-Ausfall letztens gesehen hat


Das war 1x und es war eine Fehlkonfiguration. Alles in allem hat Steam eine hervorragende Online/Offline Quote und wenn nicht - wie bei diesem Vorfall - was falsch konfiguriert wurde, kann man auch jederzeit offline spielen.



> ... wer kein Problem mit Steam hat wird vermutlich auch kein Problem mehr mit Always-On haben oder eine zweite Plattform zu nutzen usw.


Doch.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> - unnötiger Kopierschutz


Ansichtssache. Ich kann nachvollziehen, daß man nicht will, daß mein Kumpel und ich uns einen Account teilen und mit demselben Account dasselbe Spiel gegeneinander spielen. Und finde das auch völlig richtig so, daß für den MP Teil jeder seine eigene Spiellizenz erwerben muss.



> - Originale am VK Tag teurer als im Laden


a) manchmal gibt's Preorder Preise und Aktionen (zB: Rabatt, wenn der/die Vorgängerspiele schon im Steam Account sind)
b) Warten auf Godot ... den Daily, Midweek, Weekend, Summer, Holiday ... Sale



> - Onlinezwang bevor man off gehen kann


Nur bei der Aktivierung



> - kann nicht spielen wenn Steam ausfällt


Doch.



> - Steam überprüft die Hardware des Kunden (SPIONAGE!!!!)


Nur, wenn man dem zugestimmt hat (irgendwo in den Einstellungen). Ich meine, beim ersten Mal würde man automatisch gefragt (à la "Wollen sie ... senden? [Ja/Nein]")



> Übringens, Dein Verhalten find ich gehört mitzu den armseligsten die ich mitr vorstellen könnte (ist nicht böse gemeint). Auf der einen Seite Steam als Onlineplattform zu loben und dann ne andere Plattform die auch performant ist zu verdammen. Sehr stringent.


 Ich sehe einen deutlichen Unterschied bei den beiden Plattformen.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Ich kann nachvollziehen, daß man nicht will, daß mein Kumpel und ich uns einen Account teilen und mit demselben Account dasselbe Spiel gegeneinander spielen. Und finde das auch völlig richtig so, daß für den MP Teil jeder seine eigene Spiellizenz erwerben muss.



Kann man auch auf Origin übertragen




> manchmal gibt's Preorder Preise und Aktionen (zB: Rabatt, wenn der/die Vorgängerspiele schon im Steam Account sind)
> b) Warten auf Godot ... den Daily, Midweek, Weekend, Summer, Holiday ... Sale



Tut nichts zur Sache. Das habe ich nicht in Frage gestellt.




> Nur bei der Aktivierung
> Doch.



Wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause gehe und das Steam Netzwerk funktioniert nicht muss ich erst mal On gehen um in den Offline Modus zu kommen. Oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert? 



> Nur, wenn man dem zugestimmt hat (irgendwo in den Einstellungen). Ich meine, beim ersten Mal würde man automatisch gefragt (à la "Wollen sie ... senden? [Ja/Nein]")



Hab ich noch nie gelesen so eine Frage. Nich nie.



> Ich sehe einen deutlichen Unterschied bei den beiden Plattformen.



Du siehst.... da haben wirs  Vielleicht würde es Dir gut tun wenn Du nicht versuchen würdest Unterschiede zu sehen sopndern auch Gemeinsamkeiten. aber da haben wir es ja. Wenn man etwas nicht mögen will sucht man Unterschiede zu etwas was man mag. Wenn man etwas mögen will sucht man Gemeinsamkeiten. Simple Psychologie.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Argumentation FÜR diese Plattformen auch nicht, wo war denn früher das Problem nen Patch zu finden? da ging man auf die Hersteller Seite oder auf ne Spieleseite und hat den Patch geladen sofern man ihn wollte, heute bekommst ihn aufs Auge gedrückt ob du willst oder nicht.


Das Problem ist dann da, wenn es den Entwickler nicht mehr gibt und die Seite nicht mehr existiert. Auf Steam gibt es hingegen auch Spiele, die vom Publisher entgegen dem Willen der Entwickler in einem anderen Auslieferungszustand herausgebraht wurden (oder so ähnlich) und den entsprechenden "Entwickler's Cut" beide separat und immer wieder installierbar.

Abgesehen davon Browser öffnen; Entwicklerseite finden; Download Sektion finden; richtigen Patch Link finden und nach dem Download ausführen und zigmal auf OK klicken sind mehr als 5 unnötige Schritte, da Steam das alles vollautomatisch macht.

Ich find's praktisch.



> Wozu brauch ich ein extra Tool um Spiele zu kaufen??


Brauchen tut man es nicht - aber es ist praktisch, wenn man alle seine Spiele aus einer Oberfläche heraus starten kann. Und automatisch patchen ... ach ja, hatten wir schon.



> heute lädst du 1000 Gigabyte an unnötigem Schwachsinn den man nicht wirklich braucht (MP Karten bei nem eigentlichen SP Game  lol).


Und bei einem Retail Spiel kann man den MP Teil beim Installieren auslassen...?



> Die Angebote sollen den Kunden eh nur bei Laune halten und noch mehr an die Plattform binden, wers braucht kann das ja gerne machen, aber ihr solltet euch nicht wundern wenn eines Tages das böse erwachen kommt.....


Steam ist mit seinen 40 Millionen Kunden eine so große Nummer, daß die nicht über Nacht verschwinden werden - und wenn doch, wird sich wer-auch-immer die Finger nach diesem Stammkunden lecken und Steam aufkaufen/weiterführen ...


----------



## ING (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Siehe den Wiki Artikel zu Steam: Steam – Wikipedia
> "... Während der Arbeit an [Steam] kam den Entwicklern die Idee, über eine solche Plattform Spiele auch zu verkaufen."


und den physiker auf der suche nach einer unerschöpflichen energiequelle kam damals auch die idee das man damit auch eine atombombe bauen könnte^^

ist doch vollkommen egal als was es ursprünglich mal geplant war, es erblickte als drm plattform für spiele das licht der welt und es war die erste seiner art. wir waren damals alle nur zu sehr von hl2 geblendet um das zu erkennen 

das andere publisher das auch machen ist doch nur logische marktwirtschaft, wer diese entwicklung nicht möchte sollte garkeine plattform nutzen! jetzt valve eine monopolstellung einzuräumen weil man die plattform gerne nutzt ist doch affig, jemand anders mag vllt. origin lieber und wird genau das selbe argument bringen können.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Steam ist mit seinen 40 Millionen Kunden eine so große Nummer, daß die nicht über Nacht verschwinden werden - und wenn doch, wird
> sich wer-auch-immer die Finger nach diesem Stammkunden lecken und Steam aufkaufen/weiterführen ...



*hust*EA*hust*


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Steam wurde zu Zeiten von Half Life 1 entwickelt - mit der Intention_ "automatische Updates, verbesserte Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen, die Spielbarkeit eigener Spiele von jedem beliebigen Rechner und Ingame-Kommunikation." (Wikipedia)_



ING schrieb:


> ... erkläre mir bitte warum...
> - hl2 damals online aktiviert werden musste
> - warum man hl2 mit einem steam konto verknüpfen musste was ein weiterverkauf des spiels unmöglich machte


Damit ein Cheater nicht einfach einen neuen Account aufmacht und mit derselben Half Life 2 Version weitercheatet.



> - warum die hl2 spieledaten auf dem datenträger verschlüsselt waren und nur mithilfe von steam entschlüsselt werden konnten


Als DRM Maßnahme. Die aber laut Wikipedia nicht im ursprünglichen Konzept vorhanden war, sondern erst beim Entwickeln von Steam als Idee aufkam.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ... jetzt valve eine monopolstellung einzuräumen weil man die plattform gerne nutzt ist doch affig, jemand anders mag vllt. origin lieber und wird genau das selbe argument bringen können.


Sicher. Aber ich darf doch trotzdem meine Meinung dazu schreiben und meine Gründe darlegen?



> *hust*EA*hust*


Ea sind unter anderem dafür bekannt, diverse Server abzuschalten - teilweise schon von Spielen, die letztes Jahr veröffentlicht wurden: http://www.ea.com/de/1/service-updates

Da hab ich dann ein wenig Bedenken, was die veranstalten, wenn in 5 Jahren kaum einer mehr bspweise _Alice Madness Returns _spielen würde, ob ich das dann noch installieren könnte.


----------



## ING (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Steam wurde zu Zeiten von Half Life 1 entwickelt - mit der Intention_ "automatische Updates, verbesserte Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen, die Spielbarkeit eigener Spiele von jedem beliebigen Rechner und Ingame-Kommunikation." (Wikipedia)_


also auf wiki kann viel stehen und wie gesagt, die intention die ursprünglich mal dahintersteckte ist eigentlich egal, fakt ist wie und als was es auf den markt kam.



Worrel schrieb:


> Damit ein Cheater nicht einfach einen neuen Account aufmacht und mit derselben Half Life 2 Version weitercheatet.


natürlich, das man damit den gebrauchtmarkt vernichtet war nur ein kleiner "ungewollter" nebeneffekt der so rein garnichts mit drm zu tun  sry worrel, cheater gabs damals auch schon und wirds auch immer geben, das argument ist in meinen augen nur ein vorgeschobener grund um eine berechtigung dafür zu finden. *außerdem hätte man ja auch einfach den key blocken können, hätte genau den gleichen effekt...*

für cheater gabs doch eine axtra abteilung in steam, "vac" wenn ich mich nicht irre?



Worrel schrieb:


> Als DRM Maßnahme. Die aber laut Wikipedia nicht im ursprünglichen Konzept vorhanden war, sondern erst beim Entwickeln von Steam als Idee aufkam.


 man kann viel behaupten wenn der tag lang ist, wieviel wahrheit da drin steckt weiß nur valve. das ein "wir entwickelten steam mit der intention eine drm plattform zu etablieren" nicht besonders gut für den ruf und die sache an sich ist brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu erklären


----------



## ING (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher. Aber ich darf doch trotzdem meine Meinung dazu schreiben und meine Gründe darlegen?


klaro, nichts anderes hab ich getan. ich wollte dir nicht die meinung verbieten (hast du wenn dann falsch verstanden) sondern nur mal zu bedenken geben das es komisch ist einerseits gegen diese plattformen zu wettern und auf der anderen seite eine monopolstellung für steam zu fordern


----------



## shippy74 (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon Browser öffnen; Entwicklerseite finden; Download Sektion finden; richtigen Patch Link finden und nach dem Download ausführen und zigmal auf OK klicken sind mehr als 5 unnötige Schritte, da Steam das alles vollautomatisch macht.
> 
> 
> Ansichtssache. Ich kann nachvollziehen, daß man nicht will, daß mein Kumpel und ich uns einen Account teilen und mit demselben Account dasselbe Spiel gegeneinander spielen. Und finde das auch völlig richtig so, daß für den MP Teil jeder seine eigene Spiellizenz erwerben muss.



Ja genau, weil man ja auch stündlich neue Updates erwarten muss, genauso wie mit dem Argument das man die Patches von Pleite Herstellern ja auch nicht findet. Gibt auch Leute die ziehen sich die Updates auf ne CD und wenn die den PC neu machen müssen sie auch nicht suchen. Dein Argument ist was für Leute die entweder zu doof sind um Google zu nutzen oder einfach zu bequem um sich auch nur mal zu bewegen.

Zu Punkt 2: Hast du mal BF2 gespielt? da musste man sich bei EA registrieren und einloggen um MP zu Spielen aber der SP ging ohne das man Online sein musste, genau wie Bad Company2, da musstest nur eine I Net Verbindung haben wenn du MP spielen wolltest. 
Und bei COD4 war es so das man mit dem selben Key nicht spielen konnte da der eine Server abfrage machte oder im Lan die Keys verglichen hat und wo ist nun dein Vorteil?? Bei den alten Spielen konntest du Lan und SP spielen Ohne nur ein einziges mal Online zu gehen. Kauf dir mal im Geschäft ein Steam Game und installiert das mal Ohne Internet und Spiel den SP...

Solange alles funktioniert mag es halbwegs in Ordnung sein von der Technik aber bin gespannt wenn du gerade Urlaub hast und  dein Netz für Tage ausfällt....
Wir können das Thema tot reden, ich bin gegen Steam und den ganzen Rotz weil ich frei entscheiden will wann und wo ich Online gehe und wo ich mich anmelde und auch wie ich Spiele und welche Version meines Spiels. Nur versucht nicht immer alles schön zu reden nur weil ihr nicht mehr in der Lage seid ne CD in den Schrank zu stellen oder euch Manuell irgendwo nen Patch zu laden, bzw zu Faul seid in ein Geschäft zu gehen um euch ein Spiel zu kaufen.

Aber so sind Menschen, um den bequemsten Weg zu gehen ,sehen sie einfach weg oder nehmen alles in kauf.. Hauptsache man hat irgendwo einen Vorteil und wenn er nur in der Faulheit liegt.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause gehe und das Steam Netzwerk funktioniert nicht muss ich erst mal On gehen um in den Offline Modus zu kommen. Oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert?


Ja. Wenn Steam keine Internetverbindung findet, kannst du per Klick in den Offline Modus.



> Hab ich noch nie gelesen so eine Frage. Nich nie.


Aber die Option gibt es 100%ig irgendwo in den Einstellungen.



> Du siehst.... da haben wirs  Vielleicht würde es Dir gut tun wenn Du nicht versuchen würdest Unterschiede zu sehen sondern auch Gemeinsamkeiten.


Wir wissen doch alle, daß men bei Origin sowie Steam Spiele kaufen kann, daß diese an den Account gebunden sind, blablabla - das bringt doch jetzt nichts, das aufzuzählen.



> Wenn man etwas nicht mögen will sucht man Unterschiede zu etwas was man mag. Wenn man etwas mögen will sucht man Gemeinsamkeiten. Simple Psychologie.


Es soll auch Unterschiede geben, die sich aufdrängen und die daher begründen, wieso man Variante B nicht mag.

Beispiel: Wenn zwei Bäckereien nebeneinander stehen und bei dem einen stinkts, dann geh ich doch zu dem anderen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

ING schrieb:


> also auf wiki kann viel stehen und wie gesagt, die intention die ursprünglich mal dahintersteckte ist eigentlich egal, fakt ist wie und als was es auf den markt kam.


Und das war dann das Gesamtpaket mit automatischen Patches, ingame Kommunikation, der Möglichkeit, das Programm auf verschiedenen Rechnern zu installieren, Anti-Cheat Maßnahmen und auch DRM. Aber eben nicht ausschliesslich DRM.

Und sicher kann auf Wiki viel stehen - aber hast du eine bessere Quelle für die Intentionen hinter Steam?



> *außerdem hätte man ja auch einfach den key blocken können, hätte genau den gleichen effekt...*


Schöne Idee. Und um den Key blocken zu können - muss er dafür nicht erst online bekannt sein ... oder ich sag mal: "aktiviert werden"?



> für cheater gabs doch eine axtra abteilung in steam, "vac" wenn ich mich nicht irre?


Ja der Steam Cheater Status heisst VAC. ( Valve Anti Cheat? )


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> .....Ea sind unter anderem dafür bekannt, diverse Server abzuschalten - teilweise schon von Spielen, die letztes Jahr veröffentlicht wurden: EA Online Service Updates - Server-Abschaltungen - Spiele von EA & EA SPORTS
> 
> Da hab ich dann ein wenig Bedenken, was die veranstalten, wenn in 5 Jahren kaum einer mehr bspweise _Alice Madness Returns _spielen würde, ob ich das dann noch installieren könnte.


 Und wer garantiert dir dass das bei Steam in 5 oder 10 Jahren nicht auch so sein wird, dass sie anfangen werden die Server von Spielen auch nach 2 Jahren abzuschalten? Ich nehme dir die Antwort vorweg, niemand.


Außerdem steht da auch:


> .....Aber Spiele werden durch neuere Spiele ersetzt und die Spielerzahlen gehen bis zu einem Punkt zurück -,* weniger als 1%  aller EA-Spieler in Spitzenzeiten* - an dem es nicht mehr praktikabel  ist, diese Spiele weiter zu betreiben.


Ich spiele zwar sowieso nicht wirklich Online-MP, aber selbst falls sich das bei mir ändern würde, wenn die Server praktisch leer gefegt und ausgestorben sind, helfen mir diese auch nicht besonders viel.

Da ist es mir lieber die setzen die Server für etwas sinnvolleres ein.

Und bezüglich automatischen Patch, NWN2 hat es vorgemacht wie leicht es sein kann auch ohne Steam. Wird also nicht benötigt wenn sich der Entwickler ein wenig Mühe gibt und man hat noch die Kontrolle darüber..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier im Forum gab es vor kurzem jemanden, bei dem bei Max Payne 3 diese dämlichen Auto-Patches einen Absturz verursacht haben und das Spiel deshalb nicht startete.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn Steam keine Internetverbindung findet, kannst du per Klick in den Offline Modus.



Okay, die Funktion muss neu sein. Hatte in den letzten Monaten keine INetausfälle mehr 




> Aber die Option gibt es 100%ig irgendwo in den Einstellungen.



In den Einstellungen? Wie bei Facebook? Ich dachte es sollte ne Abfrage kommen wenn man Steam startet (siehst Du, FB wurde miess gemacht weil die Optionen um Datensharing zu verhindern in den Einstellungen waren wo es ja "so kompiziert" ist hinzukommmen 



> Wir wissen doch alle, daß men bei Origin sowie Steam Spiele kaufen kann, daß diese an den Account gebunden sind, blablabla - das bringt doch jetzt nichts, das aufzuzählen.



Was viel interessanter zu wissen wäre ist waqs wir NICHT über beide Plattformen wissen...




> Es soll auch Unterschiede geben, die sich aufdrängen und die daher begründen, wieso man Variante B nicht mag.
> 
> Beispiel: Wenn zwei Bäckereien nebeneinander stehen und bei dem einen stinkts, dann geh ich doch zu dem anderen.


 
Oder anders ausgedrückt. Bei der einen Bäckerin fühlst Du dich unwohl also suchst Du Unterschiede bei einer anderen und findest sie besser da sie nicht stinkt.

Genau was ich geschrieben habe nur anders rum. Wenn Dir etwas nicht schmeckt suchst Du bei neuen Sachen Unterschiede zur alten.


----------



## shippy74 (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja. Wenn Steam keine Internetverbindung findet, kannst du per Klick in den Offline Modus.



Wie gesagt dann kauf dir mal ein Steam Game und installiere es und Spiel wenn dein Internet nicht geht. Solange du nicht Online warst und dein Spiel meines Wissens aktuell ist kannst du gar nichts machen da kannste auch den Offline Modus Button rosa anmalen und nix passiert.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ... auf der anderen seite eine monopolstellung für steam zu fordern


Wer macht das denn?



shippy74 schrieb:


> Solange alles funktioniert mag es halbwegs in Ordnung sein von der Technik aber bin gespannt wenn du gerade Urlaub hast und  dein Netz für Tage ausfällt....


... dann kann ich alle Spiele, die ich vorher online fertig installiert hatte, im Offline Modus spielen.



> Nur versucht nicht immer alles schön zu reden nur weil ihr nicht mehr in der Lage seid ne CD in den Schrank zu stellen oder euch Manuell irgendwo nen Patch zu laden, bzw zu Faul seid in ein Geschäft zu gehen um euch ein Spiel zu kaufen.


"praktischer" ist was anderes als "nicht in der Lage"


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt dann kauf dir mal ein Steam Game und installiere es und Spiel wenn dein Internet nicht geht. Solange du nicht Online warst und dein Spiel meines Wissens aktuell ist kannst du gar nichts machen da kannste auch den Offline Modus Button rosa anmalen und nix passiert.


 
So kenne ich es auch. Wie gesagt, falls es eine Steam Änderung gegeben hat ist sie mir noch nicht aufgefallen da ich den Offline Modus selten verwende. Preisfrage - funzt der auch wenn MEIN  Internet ausfällt?

edit: um mich zu outen. Ich bin so pro-Steam, proer gehts gar nicht


----------



## shippy74 (18. Juli 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... dann kann ich alle Spiele, die ich vorher online fertig installiert hatte, im Offline Modus spielen.
> "



Tolles Argument was natürlich für Online zwang Spricht, wenn ich ein neues Spiel nicht Spielen bzw Aktivieren kann weil mein Internet nicht geht oder das System ausgefallen ist Spiel ich halt meine alten. Ja macht Sinn, genau deshalb kauft man sich neue Spiele.
Die Spiele die ich mir kaufe kann ich jederzeit Installieren und SOFORT Spielen ohne von irgendetwas abhängig zu sein (außer Strom) oder auch nur ein Patch zu laden.

@Vordack bevor du nicht einmal mit deinem game Online Warst kannst du es nicht Spielen bzw installieren udn ich hab versucht Blackops zu Spielen da ich den Acc von nem Kumpel bekommen hab und das Ging auch nicht Obwohl ich rgistriert war und von CD installiert hatte, der wollte zuerst das ich die Updates ziehe bevor ich auch nur irgendwas im SP machen konnte. Deinstalliert und gut wars


----------



## Mothman (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Preisfrage - funzt der auch wenn MEIN  Internet ausfällt?


Sollte er eigentlich, ja. Sofern das Spiel generell auch offline geht (was ja selten ist heutzutage^^).


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Vordack bevor du nicht einmal mit deinem game Online Warst kannst du es nicht Spielen bzw installieren udn ich hab versucht Blackops zu Spielen da ich den Acc von nem Kumpel bekommen hab und das Ging auch nicht Obwohl ich rgistriert war und von CD installiert hatte, der wollte zuerst das ich die Updates ziehe bevor ich auch nur irgendwas im SP machen konnte. Deinstalliert und gut wars



Ich kenne es so, wenn das Spiel bereits installiert ist.

Wenn keine Steam Verbindung zustande kommt muss man sich erst in Steam einloggen und dort im Menu links oben den Offline Modus starten. Dann kann man offline spielen solange man will,nur hilft einem das wenig wenn man keine Inet Verbindung hat da man sich erst einloggen muss.

kA ob das noch so ist, Worrel meint es hatr sich mittlerweile gheändert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2012)

Sobald man ein Spiel installiert und aktiviert hat, kann man es auch immer offline spielen (bei Steam). Man muss nur einstellen, dass seine Accountsachen (also PW usw) auf dem Computer gespeichert werden. Wenn man dann den Rechner startet und einfach mal zum Test den Netzstecker zieht, wird einem bei Steam dann gleich der Offline-Modus angeboten und man loggt sich dann offline ein und kann auch seine Spiele zocken. Also nach der Installation eines Spieles kann man auch immer offline sein. Das geht.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sobald man ein Spiel installiert und aktiviert hat, kann man es auch immer offline spielen (bei Steam). Man muss nur einstellen, dass seine Accountsachen auf dem Computer gespeichert werden. Wenn man dann den Rechner startet und einfach mal zum Test den Netzstecker zieht, wird einem bei Steam dann gleich der Offline-Modus angeboten und man loggt sich dann offline ein und kann auch seine Spiele zocken. Also nach der Installation eines Spieles kann man auch immer offline sein. Das geht.



Cool. Weisst Du wo man das einstellen muss?


----------



## shippy74 (18. Juli 2012)

@Vordack

Meines Wissens ist das so, ich hatte mich durch etliche Foren gelesen um Blackops ohne Steam bzw den 8GB Patch zu Spielen  l, ich wollt mir nur mal den SP ansehen und Offline schalten kannst du nur wenn Steam Aktiv ist. Hast du das Game nicht Offline geschaltet und dein Netz geht nicht kannste nach meinem Letzten Wissensstand auch nicht spielen.. Sind halt die kleinen faden Beilagen zu dem ach so Tollen Shop mit dem Super Service und enormer kundenfreundlich


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> ....kA ob das noch so ist, Worrel meint es hatr sich mittlerweile gheändert.


 Ja, hat es, Exar-K hat einen Screen gepostet, wo ein Fenster zu sehen war, das wohl automatisch kommt wenn keine Internetverbindung zur Verfügung steht und fragt ob man in den Offlinemodus wechseln will. Allerdings wie bereits erwähnt natürlich nur bei bereits aktivierten Spielen, sonst wäre Steam kein Online-DRM mehr.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2012)

Unter Einstellungen, Account darf bei "Account-Informationen nicht auf dem Computer speichern" *kein* Häkchen sein. Und man muss beim Einloggen ein Häkchen bei Passwort speichern (oder wie das heißt) machen. Dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juli 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Unter Einstellungen, Account darf bei "Account-Informationen nicht auf dem Computer speichern" *kein* Häkchen sein. Und man muss beim Einloggen ein Häkchen bei Passwort speichern (oder wie das heißt) machen. Dann sollte es funktionieren.


 
Danke, ist bei mir jetzt beides aktiviert.  Das war meine letzte Steam-Kritik


----------



## scherzeking (18. Juli 2012)

Um bissle was zu klären mach ich mal mit beim trollen....



> - Steam überprüft die Hardware des Kunden (SPIONAGE!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> - Onlinezwang bevor man off gehen kann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Aber Spiele werden durch neuere Spiele ersetzt und die Spielerzahlen  gehen bis zu einem Punkt zurück -, weniger als 1% aller EA-Spieler in  Spitzenzeiten


Gibt es im Netz eine Statistik, die mir die Nutzerzahlen des jeweiligen Games aufzeigen? Kenn es nur von Steam. Siehe: SteamGraph
Und selbst wenn das so ist, find ich es trotzdem nicht so dolle, dass ich ein Spiel dann nie mehr Spielen kann, nur weil die der Meinung sind mal den Stecker zu ziehen. Dann frag ich mich, warum ich überhaupt für das Spiel mal gezahlt habe. Immerhin haben die Schwarzkopierer dann noch am Spiel Spaß, wenn die Server offline sind.




> - Originale am VK Tag teurer als im Laden


Kann ich leider nichts dazu sagen... Aber wenn man nun die Angebote bei EA mit Steam vergleicht... Dead Space 2 vor 1 oder zwei Tagen in Steam 75% off und bei Origin immer 50%....




> Die Angebote sollen den Kunden eh nur bei Laune halten und noch mehr an die Plattform binden.


Mir geht es so, dass ich Spiele nicht kaufe, von denen ich nicht weiß, dass sie auch wirklich gut sind. Manchmal können Trailer, Bilder etc. mich nicht dazu überzeugen es für einen Preis zu kaufen, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu hoch ist. Es ist eben was anderes 50€ beim Release zu zahlen und zu merken, dass es sich nicht gelohnt hat oder eben der Rabattpreis. Und wenn das Spiel an sich ja dann für die Tonne war, hat sich das ja sowieso erledigt mit an der Plattform binden.




> Ich kann weiter sehr gut ohne Spiele mit diesen fragwürdigen Shops  verzichten, gibt wirklich genug Spiele die man noch ohne all den Mist  bekommt.Schade ist nur das diese Drecks Plattformen mittlerweile auch teilweise  Einzug in die Billig Spiele der Software Pyramide ihren weg finden....


Ist richtig. Doch durch die Plattform wird das Spiel nicht selten erst bekannt und Entwickler haben dann auch mehr Möglichkeiten, noch mehr aus dem Spiel rauszuholen.

Hoffe ich habe euch nicht auf die Füße getreten...
Bilder habe ich aus 5 Sekunden Google-Suche.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

Erstmal zu den Spionagevorwürfen, das war natürlich totaler Humbug:


> Dazu hat man eine aktuelle Version unter die Lupe genommen, um zu  prüfen, ob an den Behauptungen, dass Electronic Arts auch persönliche  Daten ausspionieren könne, etwas dran ist. Kurz zusammengefasst: *Origin  tut demnach nichts, was nicht auch andere normale Anwendungen tun  würden.*


c't: 'Origin spioniert nicht' • News • PC • Eurogamer.de
Wenn Origin Spyware ist dann ist es Steam auch.


scherzeking schrieb:


> .....Gibt es im Netz eine Statistik, die mir die Nutzerzahlen des jeweiligen Games aufzeigen? Kenn es nur von Steam. Siehe: SteamGraph
> Und selbst wenn das so ist, find ich es trotzdem nicht so dolle, dass  ich ein Spiel dann nie mehr Spielen kann, nur weil die der Meinung sind  mal den Stecker zu ziehen. Dann frag ich mich, warum ich überhaupt für  das Spiel mal gezahlt habe. Immerhin haben die Schwarzkopierer dann noch  am Spiel Spaß, wenn die Server offline sind......


 Ich habe jetzt relativ lange nach Spielen von EA gesucht, die überhaupt nicht mehr spielbar sind, keine gefunden. Könntest du mir einen Link zu einem Forenthread oder ähnliches posten, in dem ein Spiel von EA überhaupt nicht mehr spielbar ist?

Ansonsten würde ich es über diese URL probieren, wenn ich einen Origin Account besitzen würde.
Activate

EDIT: Bezüglich der Statistik ich meinte den Multiplayer, da ich bis jetzt noch von niemandem gelesen habe, das ein Spiel von EA überhaupt nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## scherzeking (18. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt relativ lange nach Spielen von EA gesucht, die überhaupt nicht mehr spielbar sind, keine gefunden. Könntest du mir einen Link zu einem Forenthread oder ähnliches posten, in dem ein Spiel von EA überhaupt nicht mehr spielbar ist?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich es über diese URL probieren, wenn ich einen Origin Account besitzen würde.
> Activate
> ...



Meinte dort nur den Multiplayer. Aber so wie das ja weiterentwickelt mit "Always on" und sowas bei den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ist es nicht abzuwegen, dass man auch Server für den Singleplayer braucht. Deswegen bin ich strickt dagegen, dass die Server abgestellt werden.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2012)

scherzeking schrieb:


> Meinte dort nur den Multiplayer. Aber so wie das ja weiterentwickelt mit "Always on" und sowas bei den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ist es nicht abzuwegen, dass man auch Server für den Singleplayer braucht. Deswegen bin ich strickt dagegen, dass die Server abgestellt werden.


Ist doch ganz simpel, einfach keine Spiele mit AlwaysOnline kaufen. Das ist aber aktuell kein Argument gegen Origin, soweit ich weiß hat EA keine Spiele bei denen man permanent Online sein muss, außer MMORPGs wie SW:TOR oder Online-Games. Aber wenn da nur noch max. 1 Prozent Online sind, macht das auch nicht mehr wirklich viel Sinn.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist das so, ich hatte mich durch etliche Foren gelesen um Blackops ohne Steam bzw den 8GB Patch zu Spielen  l, ich wollt mir nur mal den SP ansehen und Offline schalten kannst du nur wenn Steam Aktiv ist. Hast du das Game nicht Offline geschaltet und dein Netz geht nicht kannste nach meinem Letzten Wissensstand auch nicht spielen.


 Du musst ein Spiel mit Steam aktivieren.
Dazu musst du online sein.
Dabei wird das Spel auch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
_Hast du dieses erledigt, _kannst du jederzeit den Offlinemodus starten, egal, ob du on- oder offline bist, oder ob du dein Passwort gespeichert hast.
Bei gespeichertem Accountnamen + Passwort startet Steam aber ohne Auswahl in den Online Modus durch, _wenn _eine iNet Verbindung vorhanden ist.


----------



## shippy74 (19. Juli 2012)

@Worrel

Also das Spiel war aktiviert da mein Kumpel es ja schon gespielt hatte, ich wollte einfach den SP mal an testen bzw Spielen aber was so bei Steam nicht geht. Genau hier liegt doch der Hund begraben, ich hätte ja noch nichts gegen diese Aktivierung wenn ich wenigstens die Wahl hätte dann auch gleich zu Spielen. Wo bitte liegt der Vorteil wenn ich 8 GB MP Daten Müll laden muss bevor ich auch nur ein einziges mal in mein LEGAL Gekauftes Spiel reinschauen kann? Da versteh ich den Sinn nicht. Ich hab leider nur ne 256 KB leitung aber auch mit normalem DSL ist es doch ein witz ,das ich nicht Spielen kann obwohl das Spiel ja komplett auf CD ist. Und so lange dieser Umstand so ist gehören solche Programme verboten, da sie den Kunden zu etwas zwingen was er nicht will. Es gibt keine Option in Steam um das abzuschalten. Erst laden dann Spielen. So was kann doch kein Normaler Mensch gut finden, bei einem reinen MP Game versteh ich das ja noch aber beim SP hört bei mir der Spaß auf.


----------



## Vordack (19. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich kann weiter sehr gut ohne Spiele mit diesen fragwürdigen Shops verzichten, gibt wirklich genug Spiele die man noch ohne all den Mist bekommt.



Wieso betitelst Du diese Shops als "fragwürdig". Sie sind von riesen Firmen die ein seriöses Gewerbe betreiben und Steuern irgendwohin zahlen. Also bei manchen Online Key Shops verstehe ich so eine Formulierung, aber gerade bei Steam, da es schon Jahre existiert und abermillionen Nutzer hat, ist diese Formulierung ungefähr so angebracht wie wenn Du einen Haufen Kuhdünger als hübsch bezeichnen würdest


----------



## shippy74 (19. Juli 2012)

Mit Fragwürdig meinte ich den Rattenschwanz der diesen Shops angehängt ist. Nicht die Angebote und die Auswahl, die ist bei Steam wirklich gut, auch wenn ich nix kaufe schaue ich trotzdem ab und an mal rein.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Mit Fragwürdig meinte ich den Rattenschwanz der diesen Shops angehängt ist. Nicht die Angebote und die Auswahl, die ist bei Steam wirklich gut, auch wenn ich nix kaufe schaue ich trotzdem ab und an mal rein.


 
Also das wird nicht besser wenn man eine Phrase durch ein Synomyn ersetz um sich nicht erklären zu müssen 
Was für einen Rattenschwanz? Der Schwanz der dran hängt ist so lang wie der von einer Manx-Katze, besonders wenn man mit Pay-Safe-Card bezahlt


----------



## shippy74 (19. Juli 2012)

@Ensira

Lies mal den obersten Beitrag.auf dieser Seite dann weist du was ich meine.


----------



## Mothman (19. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich nur ne "256 KB leitung" hätte, dann würde mich Steam auch ankotzen. Aber so ein Schicksal teilen mittlerweile nur noch die Wenigsten mit dir.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> @Worrel
> 
> Also das Spiel war aktiviert da mein Kumpel es ja schon gespielt hatte, ich wollte einfach den SP mal an testen


Sprich: du hast auf deinem Rechner den Account deines Kumpels genutzt?
Das verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam - du hast für nix gezahlt, warum solltest du dann überhaupt eine Gegenleistung bekommen?

Des weiteren: Warum testest du nicht das Spiel bei deinem Kumpel?

Oder warum ziehst du die installierten Dateien nicht auf einen Stick und nimmst sie mit?



> Wo bitte liegt der Vorteil wenn ich 8 GB MP Daten Müll laden muss ...


Dieser "Datenmüll" sind Spielverbesserungen - keine Ahnung, warum du lieber die verbuggte patchlose Day 0 Variante spielen willst ...



> ... bevor ich auch nur ein einziges mal in mein LEGAL Gekauftes Spiel reinschauen kann?


Da dein Kumpel es vorher bereits aktiviert hatte, hast du es nicht legal gekauft oder zumindest gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen. Denn laut denen ist die Weitergabe eines Steam Accounts untersagt.



> ... ist es doch ein witz ,das ich nicht Spielen kann obwohl das Spiel ja komplett auf CD ist.


8GB auf CDs? 

Wenn das Spiel komplett auf den Datenträgern wäre, bräuchtest du auch kaum was runterzuladen.
Wenn die 8GB unweigerlich runtergeladen werden müssen, ist das Spiel auf dem Datenträger eben nicht "komplett".



> Und so lange dieser Umstand so ist gehören solche Programme verboten, da sie den Kunden zu etwas zwingen was er nicht will.


Scheinbar willst du das Spiel spielen.
Also muß Valve dir das Spiel liefern. Du hast im Moment eine nicht komplette (schlimmstenfalls: nicht lauffähige) Version. Für eine komplette/lauffähige Version musst du scheinbar 8GB runterladen. 

Wenn du die 8GB nicht willst, dann willst du auch kein komplettes/lauffähiges Spiel.



> So was kann doch kein Normaler Mensch gut finden, ...


 Menschen sind derart verschieden, daß es etwas wie "den normalen "Menschen" gar nicht gibt.
Erst recht nicht, wenn es um dessen Meinung geht.


----------



## shippy74 (19. Juli 2012)

@Worrel
Weil meinem Kumpel das Game nicht zugesagt hat deshalb hat er es mir mit Account gegeben, soll man dann das Game wegwerfen nur weil es ihm nicht zusagt und ich es zuhause im SP mal antesten will??  Und das mein Kumpel 60€ bezahlt hat ist natürlich egal ? ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir ist aber ich bin der Meinung das man nicht so einfach 60€ in die Tonne wirft zumal es keinem Weh tut da er den Account bzw das Spiel eh nicht nutzt.
Aber klar natürlich soll man das nicht, schließlich entgeht da Steam und Activison ja auch wieder Geld, die Nagen eh schon am Hungertuch.
Wird jetzt ein gebrauchtes Spiel schon genauso behandelt wie eine Raubkopie? Nur weil der Hersteller nicht nochmal dran verdient? lol

Also das Game ist nicht auf CD sondern auf DVD sorry da hab ich was falsch aufgeschrieben.
Zu den updates: Wie ich auf Steam gelesen hab waren die 8GB nur MP updates, so wie es heute wohl zu 95% der Fall ist, außerdem nimmt man das in kauf das es Bugs gibt wenn man keine Patches laden will oder kann.. Spielt aber auch keine Rolle

Steam und Origin könnten um vieles besser sein wenn sie nur wollten, Optional das man Patches als Ganzes von einem beliebigen PC über seinen Account laden könnte, wenn man den Key in Steam aktiviert hat, würde ja reichen wenn man in Steam Online ist und er die Dateien von DVD installiert, danach die woanders geladene EXE (Patch) ausführen und Spiel wäre komplett. Wäre genauso ein DRM wie jetzt wo ich alles nur mein PC zu hause laden kann.
Oder das man zumindest den SP Ohne ein Update testen bzw Spielen könnte. Der Witz ist ja, würde ich mir woanders eine Raubkopie ziehen könnte ich ganz normal Spielen, wäre zwar nicht legal würde aber gehen. Das kann ja nicht der Sinn sein. Oder sollen jetzt alle Leute mit ner schlechten Leitung sich Kopien von nem Kumpel ziehen lassen weil sie wissen das sie mit dem Original eh nicht weiter kommen??  Da braucht man sich auch nicht wundern warum gerade Spiele mit DRM am häufigsten als Raubkopie zu finden sind.

Wie gesagt bei nem fetten DSL ist Steam sicher kein Thema aber es gibt noch genug Leute die eben nicht mal so einfach ein paar GB laden können und die haben dann einfach das nachsehen. Vielleicht das Game gekauft und nicht richtig geschaut, oder es nicht gewusst wie diese Programme Funktionieren und schon sitzt man mit einer geöffneten Verpackung und nem langen Hals daheim und kann das Spiel noch nicht mal umtauschen.

Ab und zu sollte man mal über den Tellerrand schauen auch wenn es einen nicht betrifft.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur ne "256 KB leitung" hätte, dann würde mich Steam auch ankotzen. Aber so ein Schicksal teilen mittlerweile nur noch die Wenigsten mit dir.


 Ich habe mittlerweile eine 32.000er Leitung und Steam kommt für mich trotzdem nicht in Frage. Die habe ich eigentlich auch nur, weil es für mich im Gesamtpaket mit einer schlechteren Anbindung preislich keinen Unterschied gemacht hätte.

Aber ich werde wohl bald übergangsweise Origin nutzen. Obwohl ich eigentlich damit gegen ein in Zukunft mögliches Monopol von Steam wirke.
Es wäre nämlich interessant die erstaunten Kommentare zu lesen, bezüglich den Veränderungen die dann Valve an Steam vornehmen würde, wenn sie ihr Ziel erreichen würden.
Jedenfalls tun sie fast alles dafür das sie es erreichen werden, da kann man wirklich nichts sagen.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (20. Juli 2012)

Es ist mir Wurst, was Origin tut, solange es nicht rumnervt. 
Ich hab in Origin alles deaktiviert. Lediglich zwei Popups (das Registrieren-Fenster und Werbung) zu ertragen und schon ist der Schmonz minimiert und in der Taskleiste.
Wenn EA dafür sorgen könnte, dass die (EA-eigene) Werbung deaktiviert wird - was die Popups auf einen reduzieren würde - wär ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Juli 2012)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Es ist mir Wurst, was Origin tut, solange es nicht rumnervt.
> Ich hab in Origin alles deaktiviert. Lediglich zwei Popups (das Registrieren-Fenster und Werbung) zu ertragen und schon ist der Schmonz minimiert und in der Taskleiste.
> Wenn EA dafür sorgen könnte, dass die (EA-eigene) Werbung deaktiviert wird - was die Popups auf einen reduzieren würde - wär ich schon zufrieden.


 Vielleicht hilft der 8. Beitrag aus dem folgenden Thread weiter(*Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr*).
How to disable Origi - Foren - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Kann sich aber mit einer neuen Version vielleicht auch schon wieder geändert haben.


----------

